# Another anxiety question (long)



## 18008 (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi All, New to board last few days. Briefly: Dx with IBS-D a year ago, after 20 yrs. of symptoms. Bentyl, Robinul no help, rely on Immodium. But new, bigger question recently emerged: is this anxiety-driven?I am 44, a stay at home older mom, kids 9 and 5. Son is "dual exceptional:" gifted AND autistic. Very stressful and wonderful...a very unique child who often keeps me up all night with worry and anxiety. Daughter, 5, "normal," but an exuberant handful. Definitely beginning perimenopause, too. Periods irregular, night sweats, mood swings, weight gain and now more intense anxiety.In general, I am a worry-wort, always have been. I'm a pleaser, an obsessive thinker, and horribly self-critical. But I have had a few episodes in the last year that make me think something is worse.I have had one full-blown anxiety attack when my daughter was only 14 weeks old -- 5 yrs. ago. I swear I thought I was having a heart attack, spent 4 days in the hospital, every single test negative. Finally, my lactation consultant asked, "Do you think it could be anxiety?" Not one med. dr. thought of that...in a new mother, with a 3 year old, with wild hormones! Last spring, I had a really bad bout of what had to be generalized anxiety. I had chest pains and was sure I was going to drop dead of a heart attack. I began to obsess with thoughts like, "Is this person coming toward me going to be the one who calls 911 for me?" "Can I make a few more steps to the car or am I going to drop?" Really weird, crazy, nonsense kind of stuff. If I was busy and not thinking about it, I felt ok, then when I realized I felt ok, it'd start again. I guess this went on for a few weeks, then subsided.I saw my internist in Sept. EKG normal and we did talk about it. All of my lab work was excellent, so my health is good. But I have these thoughts! He did say that he could rx something for anxiety, but felt I was handling things ok for now. But he connected anxiety to all of my problems: high bp (med controlled), sleep problems, IBS and weight.Finally: my questions.Is it normal for this to come and go? Can you take anxiety meds for "episodes?" as opposed to all the time? Ultimately, when I finish with menopause, will it be better overall or worse? I sometimes feel so bombarded with health news...heart disease killing women, breast cancer, ovarian cancer, obesity surpassing smoking, belly fat is a death sentence, aging!It's so hard with a mind like mine to just tune it all out, then I worry about my son.It's so hard. Sorry this has been so long, but it's nice to have a forum with people experiencing similar things. Any input appreciated.Water Dog Lover


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi! I too seem to be driven by my anxiety. I don't recall any longer who I am without something to worry about. I have so far managed to avoid full blown panic attacks although I have had a few instances where I've hyperventilated over something. I think it's normal to worry about our children. I worry about all 3 of mine constantly and yet all 3 are generally happy and healthy.I also worry non stop about all sorts of diseases etc. Can it drive the IBS? Yes I believe it can. I certainly have gotten sicker with age and along with that have become a much more anxious person as I have aged. At 27 I have recently found myself constantly worrying about being old. Now the sensible me knows I am not (and when I look at people twice my age I do not consider them old) but I look in the mirror and see all these wrinkles and unpleasant things happening to my body (or maybe I'm just a complete maniac







). Sorry I guess I don't have a whole lot of input other than to say that you are not alone.


----------



## 22242 (Oct 17, 2005)

You sound alot like me. I hate this worrying and the racing thoughts . I worry about everything. I think my main worry is my health and being here for my daughter . She is 11. I am going to DOcs today becasue I ahd my yearly blood work done. Of course I am thinking something ahs to be wrong with me because my right side has been bothering me for a while now. So in my twisted mind it must be my liver( I take alot of tylenol)I do have xanax for when i really need it. Take care and believe me you are not alone in this. I have been up every day for thelast week at 5 and in the bathroom. Any stressful situation makes my IBS worse.


----------



## 18008 (Oct 29, 2005)

Thanks, everyone! Always feels good to know you're not alone.I've read that IBS is 70% women and I have to wonder if that's no coincidence! Our bodies, our hormones, our minds, the incessant societal bombardment, the pressure of marriage and motherhood...we are prefect targets! Got to get the kids ready for school, so bye for now!WD


----------

